# Disaster Struck me today =(



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

I went to the lfs with my mom and she decided to buy some fish for my 29 gallon and ten gallon. So we bought 5 white cloud minnows and 4 guppys. guppys in 29, wcm in 10. I get home and 1/3 of my diy co2 tipped over and went into my 10 gallon. In the ten gallon there was already 4wcm and 2 corys. I automatically took out all fish and added them to my 29 but one got poisoned right away as soon as i saw in the 10. So i added all my fish in the 29.

Here my stocking list. =( due to the tank being tore down to wasah everything out)


3 angelfish-(getting moved soon)
1 swordtail
1 molly
2 corry
1 clown pelc
1 Bn pelc
4 guppys
8wcm


Life sucks! Its gonna be like this for a week and i am already seeing aggression with the soirdtail and the guppys. Should i put all of the wcm back into the 10 after i re set it up? I need to let it cycle but i have fear that the filter cartilidge sucked up some of the mixture. What would u do?


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

Use water from your 29g when you refilling the 10g. This will help shorten the cycling stage, though I would still give it a day or two before adding fish.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for some tips. =D Im like all crazy since i was out from school for 3 days due to fever and i have basketball practice everyday so i only get 3 hrs a daay to hw,eat and do aquarium stuff. the clouds look very nice schooling in my 29 gallon. Maybe i should trade in my angels and get like some school established.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

Take some gravel from the 29 and put it into the 10 when you get it going. That will also help to shorten the cycling period.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

Now the 10 gallon cracked. can it get worse anymore today?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh man!! Don't ask what could be worse! You probably don't want to know. Hang in there!


----------



## CrimsonTsavo (Nov 18, 2009)

I'd take those angels back and set that 29 up better than you could have a 10 gallon.

Load it with great small fish and use the money you'd spend on a new 10 gallon to buy plants from other members. You'll forget all about that broken 10 gallon in no time!

I'm sure everything will work out just keep hanging in there!


----------

